# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Home and Away (Aus) Spoilers 15th - 18th April 2013

## Perdita

Monday 15th April
Casey and Kyle, unable to resolve their differences, drive off together. Steph dumps Dex, feeling his baggage is too extreme and Gina and John's adoption of Jett is processed.

Tuesday 16th April
Ricky tells Brax she likes him, Casey and Kyle work things out and Indi fires Casey. Indi's anger towards Casey is actually misplaced anger towards Romeo and Casey steps up and is there for Indi.

Wednesday 17th April
Heath is devastated to learn his name is not on Darcy's birth certificate and he has no legal rights. Chris plays Maddy and Spencer off against each other and then he hits on Indi. Indi confronts Sid about his knowledge of Romeo's illness and Heath punches Zac.

Thursday 18th April
After freaking out at the beach, Rosie wants April and Sasha to join her for a girls night in. Heath gives up on pursuing custody for Darcy's sake and Zac gets a job at Summer Bay High, and Maddy and Spencer realise they've been tricked by Chris.

no episode on Friday

----------

Abigail (29-03-2013), Dazzle (01-04-2013), homeawayjsk (28-03-2013), lizann (29-03-2013), loubooboo (28-03-2013), lyndapym (12-04-2013), tammyy2j (28-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

What will Zac be teaching?

----------


## Abigail

Who is Chris?

----------


## Perdita

Chris  is played by Johnny Ruffo who will make his first screen appearance in 1 April 2013 and he described Chris as being "fun and cheeky, he's a bit of a ladies' man and a little bit cheesy like me. He's a traveller who has been around, much like myself." Chris is Spencer Harrington's (Andrew Morley) older brother.

----------


## lizann

please dont put indi with casey now romeo is gone

----------


## red lips

In the Australian tv trailer for this week the VoiceOver man said that there were 3 people leaving Home and Away ! I know 2 of them are Romeo and Liam. Who is the third?  If anyone knows please let me know.

----------


## Perdita

Gina is rumoured to be leaving

----------


## alan45

Home and Away's Natalie Davison decides that it's time to cut ties with the Braxton clan on UK screens later this month.

Natalie (Catherine Mack) promises to move on from Brax and his family after boyfriend Zac MacGuire accuses her of still being fixated on her ex.

When Natalie gets upset following another argument with Brax, Zac (Charlie Clausen) can see that she still isn't over him.

Confronting Brax (Steve Peacocke) directly, Zac asks him to stop giving Natalie a hard time. However, he's shocked when Brax reveals that Natalie is the one who's constantly pestering him - not the other way around.

In the aftermath of this discussion, Zac is convinced that Natalie is only staying on as Casey's counsellor to keep Brax in her life. 

Realising there might be a hint of truth to this, Natalie approaches Brax one last time to let him know that she'll have nothing more to do with the Braxtons from now on. Will she get the fresh start she's hoping for with Zac?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, April 18 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Also ahead on Home and Away, Romeo Smith confides in Liam Murphy after being diagnosed with cancer.

Romeo (Luke Mitchell) will soon receive the devastating news that he may only have weeks to live as his illness is already at stage four.

Although Romeo hides his condition from wife Indi and most of his loved ones, he does tell Liam (Axle Whitehead) the truth after finding him depressed and alone on a cliff top.

With Liam in a very bad place following his long line of personal problems, Romeo reminds him that he has all the time in the world to turn his life around.

When Romeo then reveals his health crisis, things are put into perspective for Liam and the two men begin to support each other.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, April 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5

----------


## alan45

Home and Away's Natalie Davison decides that it's time to cut ties with the Braxton clan on UK screens later this month.

Natalie (Catherine Mack) promises to move on from Brax and his family after boyfriend Zac MacGuire accuses her of still being fixated on her ex.

When Natalie gets upset following another argument with Brax, Zac (Charlie Clausen) can see that she still isn't over him.

Confronting Brax (Steve Peacocke) directly, Zac asks him to stop giving Natalie a hard time. However, he's shocked when Brax reveals that Natalie is the one who's constantly pestering him - not the other way around.

In the aftermath of this discussion, Zac is convinced that Natalie is only staying on as Casey's counsellor to keep Brax in her life. 

Realising there might be a hint of truth to this, Natalie approaches Brax one last time to let him know that she'll have nothing more to do with the Braxtons from now on. Will she get the fresh start she's hoping for with Zac?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, April 18 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Also ahead on Home and Away, Romeo Smith confides in Liam Murphy after being diagnosed with cancer.

Romeo (Luke Mitchell) will soon receive the devastating news that he may only have weeks to live as his illness is already at stage four.

Although Romeo hides his condition from wife Indi and most of his loved ones, he does tell Liam (Axle Whitehead) the truth after finding him depressed and alone on a cliff top.

With Liam in a very bad place following his long line of personal problems, Romeo reminds him that he has all the time in the world to turn his life around.

When Romeo then reveals his health crisis, things are put into perspective for Liam and the two men begin to support each other.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, April 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Monday episode 5721 - 15/04/13

Brax tells Casey that heâs chucked Kyle out after he tried to kiss Tamara. Caseyâs pleased, but Tamara and Brax make Casey promise that he wonât do anything to Kyle. Kyleâs at the Caravan Park, and Alfâs not happy about it â he warns Kyle to keep the noise down, and respect the rules of the park. Kyle thinks Alfâs prejudiced because Danny Braxton stayed there when he was in Summer Bay, but Alf warns him heâs only here as a favour to Brax. Caseyâs enraged when he finds out that Kyle is still working at Angeloâs. Kyle makes things worse by trying to explain that he read the signals wrong with Tamara â but he infers that Tamaraâs interested in him. Casey almost starts a fight, but John intervenes. Alf witnesses it and warns Brax to keep his guard up. He doesnât want any trouble in Summer Bay. Brax tries to get Kyle and Casey to sort stuff out, but Caseyâs uninterested and tells Tamara she should quit Angeloâs so sheâs not working close to him â it seems that Casey put more stock in what Kyle said than Tamara thought, and sheâs hurt he doesnât trust her. Later, Casey shows up at the caravan park, and tries to force Kyle into the gym car. Alf sees this and tries to stop them, but Kyle decides to go with Casey.

Sid has not warmed to Steph, so Dex asks him to give her a chance. The reason he broke up with April was because she kept treating him like a patient â the same goes for Sid. Dex pushes them to be closer and Steph notices. She tells him to stop marketing her to Sid, who is also her boss. Steph feels like Dex is carrying around a lot of baggage, and they should probably just be friends. Dex thinks Sid will be happy that Steph dumped him, but Sid tells him he liked Steph. Sid just thought it was too soon after breaking up with April, and deep down Dex knows it too.

Johnâs scared that his test results will stop him and Gina adopting Jett. Gina assures him that the adoption is the best thing for everyone, and the Department arenât going to get in the way of that. After some gentle joking with Alf about life with Jett as a son, John reveals he really is worried that if the adoption doesnât go through it will hit Jett hard. Alf reflects that John and Gina have done the right thing for Jett all along. An anxious Gina gets the news from Molly and comes home crying â with joy! The Department have said the Palmers can adopt Jett. The happy family rejoice tearfully.

Tuesday episode 5722 - 16/04/13

Brax is quietly pleased that Ricky has shown up at Angeloâs, when Alf arrives to update Brax on the Casey/Kyle situation. Brax ends up taking Ricky home and Tamara walks in. Sheâs angry Brax isnât looking for Casey and Kyle. Brax tells Tamara she shouldnât worry about them â Casey promised her he wouldnât do anything to Kyle and he wouldnât risk losing her, and Ricky thinks the two boys are sorting out their problems like men. Later at Angeloâs, Ricky hits the nail on the head when she tells Brax he actually loves worrying about his brothers because it defines him, and Brax reacts badly to this truth. When the boys are still gone the next day, Tamara gets upset and blames herself for their disappearance. She entertains the idea of leaving the Bay, he assures her she makes Caseyâs life better and heâd be lost without her. After the brothers show up (both a little sheepish) Brax admits to Ricky she was right. His brothers can sort themselves out. Ricky tells Brax she likes him and wants to spend time with him.

Casey takes Kyle to the spot where he abducted Casey last year. He calls it neutral territory, but things are clearly still hostile. He confronts Kyle over kissing Tamara. Kyle asserts that his kissing Caseyâs girlfriend wasnât payback. Caseyâs confused â payback for what - for what he did to their father? Kyle warns him not to go there, but Caseyâs keen to hash this out. After some intense conversation, Kyle reveals he doesnât hate Casey for killing their dad. In fact, heâs glad he did it. Itâs a breakthrough for the brothers, who are finally understanding each other. Kyle promises heâll find a way to get past his feelings for Tamara. Unified, the brothers shake hands, but both are in trouble when they find theyâve locked the keys in the car. The brothers are sheepish when they arrive back in the Caravan Park. Theyâve left the car in the bush â and Casey needs to get back to work. Tamara warns Kyle not to come near her again.

Indi is angry that Casey has taken the company car without consulting her, and decides if Casey doesnât return it by tomorrow sheâs call the cops. John thinks thatâs a bit harsh and that she should consult Sid before making any major decisions, but Indi feels sheâs been treated with no respect. Sheâs annoyed when John takes down her âhelp wantedâ ad, feeling she might regret it if she fires Casey. When Casey does finally show up she fires him. He apologises, and tells Indi he owes her and Romeo. At the mention of Romeo Indi loses it, but Caseyâs firm â she needs help. Itâs clear her anger towards Casey is actually misplaced anger at Romeo. Casey, realising this, holds her.

Wednesday episode 5723 - 17/04/13

After Casey and Indi reconcile Heath shows up, angry that his shift has been cancelled. Heâs clearly not dealing with Connie taking Darcy away â but he reigns himself in and apologises for losing it. Both Indi and Casey are impressed with his newfound control â in the past he would have flown off the handle. Sid tries to reach Indi, but sheâs not ready to forgive him for keeping Romeoâs cancer from her. Chris shows up at the gym again, and Caseyâs on edge â protective of Indi. However, it seems Indiâs enjoying the flirtation, but itâs clear her mindâs still on Romeo. She points out her wedding ring, but Chris wonât give up. Casey appeals to Indi to give herself some time before she starts another relationship. Indi confronts Sid about the hurt heâs dealt her over hiding Romeoâs sickness from her. Sid apologises, and explains he believed Romeo when he said heâd tell her, and he didnât think heâd leave. Indi wants to know if Romeo has a chance of surviving his cancer. Sid reveals that he believes Romeo left so she could be free to move on in her life. Sid is finally able to get close to his daughter, who is hurting badly.

Chris is passive aggressive about Spencer staying in Summer Bay. He blames Maddy for Spencerâs decision. Spencer asks Roo and Harvey if thereâs an extra caravan for Chris, because living with his surly brother is driving him crazy. Unfortunately thereâs no spare caravan â so Chris is just going to hang around like a bad smell. Maddy confronts Chris about his treatment of his brother, but Chris manipulates the situation by implying Spencer has been complaining about Maddy. She attacks Spencer about what Chris inferred earlier, and her opinion wonât be swayed . Spencer suspects Maddyâs been manipulated, but when confronted, Chris actually manipulates Spencer. Spencer is tricked into believing that Chris is innocent and Maddy is angry at him.

Bianca is relating Heathâs custody woes to Marilyn who reveals she had a dream about a child being taken from their parents. She thought it might have been about Jett, Gina and John but now it could be about Darcy and Heath. Zac and Natalie are dismayed to hear that Connie has taken Darcy interstate. Bianca and Heath get a letter from Connieâs lawyer informing Heath that his name is not on Darcyâs birth certificate so he has no legal rights to custody. Heathâs trying to control his anger, but itâs bubbling over. Bianca tells Zac and Natalie that Heath thinks his self-improvement stuff has been for nothing and sheâs scared he might act recklessly. Concerned, Zac finds Heath at the gym about to make a false report about Connie. He stops him, and encourages Heath to let out his anger on a punching bag. Heath lets his anger out, big time, by punching Zac in the face.

Thursday episode 5724 - episode 5725 18/04/13

Zac counsels Heath to keep trying and find a way to get Darcy back without losing his head. Biancaâs relieved when Zac delivers Heath home without having done anything stupid - except punching Zac. The next day at the beach Bianca thanks Zac for helping Heath. He tells Bianca that heâs got a job at Summer Bay High, and she can thank him by helping him there. Heath talks to Sid about getting Darcyâs DNA tested, so he can prove heâs her biological father and get his name on the birth certificate. Unfortunately, theyâd need to get Connieâs consent otherwise theyâll need to fight it in family court. Bianca arrives home to find Heath has had his childrenâs names tattooed over his heart âDarcyâ and âRoccoâ. He thinks if he pushes Connie things are going to get worse. Heâll never give up on Darcy, but if he pushes a DNA test, Darcy will be dragged through family court and then an ugly custody battle. Heâs going to let it go for now, and play things Connieâs way. Biancaâs proud of how unselfish Heath is, proving that he really is putting his child first.

At the Diner, Irene and Sasha are concerned about Rosie. Sasha asks Rosie to stay over, and Rosie accepts. Sheâs worried that sheâs annoying Sashaâs dad, and Sasha explains Sidâs just worried about Indi as well as the drama with Dexâs new girlfriend staying over all the time. April overhears and Sasha feels terrible. She tells April Steph hasnât been around as much lately, and that Steph is probably just a rebound. After they leave Irene a shocked April that Rosie has been raped. Later, when Rosie is still awake in the early hours, Sasha realises that sheâs having trouble sleeping. Sid is concerned and thinks if Rosie speaks to someone it will do her good. Rosie wants to go to the beach, and encouraged by Sid, Sasha reluctantly agrees. Sasha tries to convince Rosie to seek help, but Rosieâs not sure she can talk about what happened to her. Even though sheâs scared of going to the beach, she forges ahead with Sashaâs support. Rosie is finally asleep in the sun, but wakes up in a panic looking for Sasha who is confiding in April about the pressure of supporting Rosie. She then freaks out when a playful Chris wipes sand off her back, showing how truly not OK she is. Rosie asks for a girlsâ night with April and Sasha so they can all talk about their problems together.

Roo figures out that Chris has been playing Maddy and Spencer like a fiddle. Alf and Harvey guess the same thing when they hear Spencerâs version of events. Alf brands Chris a stirrer and, on cue, Chris gets in the way again, telling Maddy and Spencer that the other believes they should have some space. Roo decides itâs time she and Harvey interfere. They make an impromptu picnic for them, and Spencer and Maddy are forced to work out their issues. When they realise that Chris is behind their arguments they forgive each other. Reunited, they confront Chris about his sabotage. Chris reveals that he hates the pressure of being the only son at home. Spencer invites him to stay, as long as he plays no more games. Maddy is clearly unimpressed.

Episode 5725

The Palmers are excited about their upcoming court date to make Jettâs adoption official, especially since afterwards theyâre going on a week holiday. Xavier calls to wish them luck for the adoption, and Jett is pleased when Xavier wants to talk to his new younger brother. It seems the family is going to be completely whole. When Jett falls asleep on Johnâs arm, he and Gina reflect that although they saved Jett, Jett really saved them. Jett is up early the next day making breakfast for his new parents, and John brings in a special present he and Gina got for Jett â a surfboard! Jett is overwhelmed by the gift. Marilyn, Alf, Roo and Irene see the Palmers off on their trip. Marilyn has a bad feeling, but keeps it to herself â hugging Gina for too long and asking her to take lots of breaks and drive safely. Their trip underway, Gina drives while Jett and John exchange playful banter. Gina starts seeing visions on the road and pulls off suddenly. She checks Jett is OK, and then collapses, unconscious.

Dex and Steph meet up for coffee and decide to start their relationship fresh, and get off to a playful start at the hospital by taking âfresh startâ literally as Steph pretends sheâs never met Dex before. They engage in some inappropriate activity in a patientâs room. Steph starts the passionate session back up again in a supply closet, and despite his concerns, Dex is roped into sleeping with her again. Although, afterwards he regrets their actions, as they were shirking their responsibilities at the hospital.

Sasha sets up ground rules for the girlsâ night. No wallowing â this night is about finding solutions for their problems. There will also be a âno-goâ card that can be used once for anything they donât want to discuss. Rosie reveals the reason she didnât want to talk about her rape was because it was also her first time. Sasha tells her that what Mullens did was a violation, and does not count as her first time. But Rosie believes the rape was her fault. Sasha persists that Mullens used Rosieâs innocence and trust against her and that it is not her fault at all. The next day Rosie emerges well rested. It looks like sheâs starting to deal with her fears head on, and obviously had a cathartic experience last night. While sheâs pleased that Rosie had a breakthrough, April is unhappy that Dex has started a new relationship. She realises sheâll have to let him go.

April finds Dex at the Diner and tells him he was right about the two of them moving on, and she wants to wish him well with Steph. Dex, still chewing over what happened during his shift, is a bit distant. He thanks her, and she leaves a little disappointed.

----------

Dazzle (20-04-2013), lizann (20-04-2013)

----------

